
Free seneca books to calm your mind - cryptozeus
http://www.openculture.com/2017/10/three-huge-volumes-of-stoic-writings-by-seneca-now-free-online-thanks-to-tim-ferriss.html
======
pergadad
Sadly pdf is not a useful format to put in readers. Not sure whether they
cover the exact same ground but these have more file variety:

Gutenberg
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/1308](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/1308)

Standard ebooks
[https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/seneca/](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/seneca/)

------
lm28469
If you have time you should check this one out:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epistulae_Morales_ad_Lucilium](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epistulae_Morales_ad_Lucilium)

------
cairo_x
Bit cringey when Seneca's mansplaining to a mother struggling with son's death
why she shouldn't be so gloomy.

